# Reparación fuente de alimentación tv lcd



## smg00015 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hola, un amigo hace unos días me trajo un televisor lcd thomson 22HR3022 el cuál el desarmó y encontró el fusible fundido y entonces le puso un cable y ahora me manda el problema a mí. El caso es que comprobando tenía el fet cortado y se lo puse nuevo y una resistencia que tenia en el surtidor creo estaba reventada cambié todos los electrolíticos y al tv se le enciende el led de standby intermitente muy rápido, ¿puede ser el oscilador de la fuente como lo compruebo? si fuera el oscilador no lo encuentro por ningún lado. En el integrado pone en la linea de arriba 1D09305 y debajo 5571. Aquí dejo un par de fotos para ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias de antemano.





Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2011)

Primero que nada, trabajas con el esquema o a ciegas?
Segundo una fuente tras ser reparada se ensya antes de conectarse al resto del conjunto.
De acuerdo a lo que dices jamás verificaste las tensiones de salida de la fuente?

Que tal si en la salida de 12 tenes 20 o 25 y en la de 5V tenes 10 o 15? habras "asesinado" a sangre fría y a boca de jarro el resto del equipo.......................


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 28, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Primero que nada, trabajas con el esquema o a ciegas?
> Segundo una fuente tras ser reparada se ensya antes de conectarse al resto del conjunto.
> De acuerdo a lo que dices jamás verificaste las tensiones de salida de la fuente?
> 
> Que tal si en la salida de 12 tenes 20 o 25 y en la de 5V tenes 10 o 15? habras "asesinado" a sangre fría y a boca de jarro el resto del equipo.......................



Si miré las tensiones y no tengo nada más que la de 12v si no recuerdo mal y creo que llegaban menos de 12v. Puede ser por el regulador como ya comenté puentearon el fusible con un cable y salto hasta el diferencial de su casa puede que se haya cargado el integrado no?.


----------



## livejuan (Nov 28, 2011)

revisa en esta pagina: http://elrincondesolucionestv.blogspot.com


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 28, 2011)

smg00015 dijo:


> al tv se le enciende el led de standby intermitente muy rápido, ¿puede ser el oscilador de la fuente como lo compruebo? IMG]
> 
> Saludos!



Hola. prueba a resetear los codigos de error presionando en el panel del tele vol+ y ´simultaneamente durante 3 segundos. Tambien en el control remoto </> OK tambien or 3 segundos. 

El parpadeo indica un codigo de error de alguno de los que sigue. Se lee asi:
cuentas los parpadeos y anota el numero. Ese es el primer digito
Hay una pausa y cuentas nuevamente los parpadeos ese es el segundo digito. 

por ejemplo el codigo 34 es
3 parpadeos rapidos pausa corta y 4 parpadeos rapidos pausa corta y 3 parpadeos rapidos pausa corta y 4 parpadeos rapidos pausa corta etc.....

Luego verificas en la siguiente lista

Para la Lista de códigos de error, consulte la tabla. 
TABLA DEL ERROR 11 AL 44 
11 Procesador de audio MSP no responde 
12 Segundo MSP no responde (Dolby) 
13 Audio DSP no responde 
14 Cir. integrado de video 5TV2161 6 2162 no responde 
15 Cir. integrado croma 5T2151 ó TDA9143 no responde 
16 Convertidor de frecuencia de imagen digital DMUO (Mastering Inteligente) no responde 
17 Módulo de sonido (o Dolby) no se detecta 
18 Conmutador Scart (TEA64I5C) no responde 
19 TunerCTT5000 no responde 
21 Data 1 del bus 12C permanece en bajo 
22 Clock 1 del bus 12C permanece en bajo 
23 Data 2 del bus 12C permanece en bajo 
24 Clock 2 del bus 12C permanece en bajo 
25 No se dispone de los “5v conmutados” 
26 El tubo tarda en calentarse 
27 La protección de la deflexión actúa mas de 3 veces (el problema se detecta en la línea de “breathing”) 
29 La memoria DRAM del Megatext está defectuosa 
33 El chip 5TV2161 (PSI 100Hz) no responde 
34 La memoria no volátil X24C32 no responde 
35 No están disponibles los + 13 y. 
37 Problema detectado en la línea “Interrupt” durante el arranque o el funcionamiento del TV. Posibilidad de chispazos en muy alta? 
38 El bus M3L para el Megatext está bloqueado 
39 Megatext (5DA5273) no responde 
41 Data 1 del bus 12C permanece boqueado 
42 Data 2 del bus 12C permanece bloqueado 
43 MCU (convertidor de frecuencia de imagen digital: Motion Mastering) no responde 
44 Cir. integrado de covergencia no responde (retroproyectores)

espero te sirva

saludos y suerte

Juan jose


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2011)

smg00015 dijo:


> Si miré las tensiones y no tengo nada más que la de 12v si no recuerdo mal y creo que llegaban menos de 12v. Puede ser por el regulador como ya comenté puentearon el fusible con un cable y salto hasta el diferencial de su casa puede que se haya cargado el integrado no?.



Lamentablemente la gente es torpe, y ve un fusible quemado y cree que se arregla cambiandolo y como vuelve a dañarse le termina poniendo un alambre para evitar que salte y luego que tras haberlo conectado y haber reventado todo lo llevan alegremente a repar encima diciendo que es una pavada, tal vez lo fuera la primera vez que se salto el fusible pero luego el daño fue en aumento....


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 29, 2011)

Voy a comprobar lo de los parpadeos, ¿Entonces el integrado de la fuente no puede ser?.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 29, 2011)

Si no ensayas la fuente primero, imposible saberlo.

Lo que te paso JJ es solo una vez que tengas la fuente funcionando OK, antes de eso no te sirve de nada ya que tu fuente puede encender y estar enviando cualquier cosa


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 29, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si no ensayas la fuente primero, imposible saberlo.
> 
> Lo que te paso JJ es solo una vez que tengas la fuente funcionando OK, antes de eso no te sirve de nada ya que tu fuente puede encender y estar enviando cualquier cosa



OK, entonces miro las salidas de la fuente que puedo comprobar las tensiones en los mismos condensadores de la salida no?? pero esto lo hago con la fuente desconectada del resto de circuitos del tv, esto es así no?? Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 29, 2011)

Fijate en el esquema que tensiones tiene que haber y comproba que estas esten presente, por lo general de los 12V se toma tensión para alimentar el inverter para la luz de respaldo que es de alto voltaje, tener cuidado con el, de ser posible para evitar estropear esa parte aislar y una vez seguro que la tensión esta bien conectar todo normalmente y proseguir


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bueno he medido las tensiones y en la de 12v tengo 10v y en la de 5v tengo 3.6v. El parpadeo del led es constante por lo que no representa ningún código.
Tengo todos los electrolíticos cambiados, el fet y la resistencia del surtidor una de 2W.


----------



## oscarzx (Nov 29, 2011)

los reguladores estan bien?


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 29, 2011)

oscarzx dijo:


> los reguladores estan bien?



Donde se encuentra situados los reguladores? ya que en la parte de continua solo hay unos diodos que son lo que se ven en el disipador.


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 30, 2011)

Que mas puedo hacer con los datos anteriores de los voltajes?


----------



## masaru (Nov 30, 2011)

Hola , el fet que cambiaste ; era el original o pusiste un reemplazo ? algunos llevan un diodo. La R del S es muy crítica y limita la corriente que circula por el fet.


----------



## smg00015 (Nov 30, 2011)

masaru dijo:


> Hola , el fet que cambiaste ; era el original o pusiste un reemplazo ? algunos llevan un diodo. La R del S es muy crítica y limita la corriente que circula por el fet.



La fuente tenía un 08N60gx y en la tienda me dieron 10NK60ZFP no se si este será el problema. El que tenía la fuente lleva un diodo normal y el nuevo lleva un diodo zener, ¿puede ser por esto? me dijeron que eran iguales. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2011)

El problema de que las tensiones esten bajas indica que algo no funciona bien, busca la hoja de datos del transistor original y compara con el que te dieron, para ver si fue un reemplazo adecuado o no.

por otro lado habria que verificar la referencias y el optoacoplador, ya que si aqui hay defectos, también tendras problemas en el voltaje de salida


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 1, 2011)

Con respecto al fet he ido a la tienda de electrónica que además reparan cosas y me han dicho que vale perfectamente, el optoacoplador es nuevo así que no debe de haber problemas. Según me han dicho en la tienda puede ser alguna resistencia que se me haya desvalorizado ¿Podría ser esto? y si fuera así ¿Cual podría ser?.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda prestada.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2011)

asociado al opto suele haber un zener programable en algunos casos no. para saber que resistencia esta desvalorizada hay que medirlas una por una, también puede ser un diodo con fugas.
Si no tienes el esquema es poco lo que puedes hacer ya que no tienes referencias de nada


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 1, 2011)

Pues acabo de medir en los dos extremos del optoacoplador y ahí no hay tensión en ninguno de los 2 extremos que zener puede ser según las imágenes anteriores? alguno puede conseguir el esquema?

Gracias pandacba por el interés.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2011)

En el lado frio del opto esta un diodo led, del lado Hot  esta el colector y emisor del foto transistor por lo tanto sobre el colector debe haber una tensión,  y sobre anodo del diodo también, pero ojo medir cada lado con su masa sino las lecturas daran cualquier cosa.

Por otro lado indique que puede o no haber un diodo zener, el tema que sin el esquema de la fuente es como adivinar


----------



## masaru (Dic 1, 2011)

Hola , por el tamaño de la pantalla la fuente es como la de un monitor , podria ?. El zener al que se refiere Pandacba es uno que parece un BC y figuraria en el impreso como IC. Es un zener programable y es muy conosido . TL 431. tambien bajo la denominación KIA 431 u otros. 
¿ revisaste la R que cierra a masa desde el Source, como te comente en mi otro post ?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2011)

Pero no se puede asegurar hay fuentes que tienen uno común e incluso que no tienen..... acabo de arreglar una que no tiene, como ya habia mencionado antes


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 2, 2011)

La resistencia del source estaba rota y la he sustituido en la foto se ve mas o menos el diodo ese?


----------



## masaru (Dic 2, 2011)

Justo la foto del lado de los componentes esta un poco borrosa. Pareciera que esta arriba entre el chopper y el disipador en L. Al ladito del opto. 
No encuentro ningun dato del Fet. original


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 4, 2011)

El diodo que hay entre el choper y el disipador es un diodo normal lo cambiaré por si acaso pero aparentemente lo mido y está bien.
Aquí dejo el link del FET original:

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/354966/ONSEMI/NDF08N60Z.html

 y aquí del repuesto:

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/157200/STMICROELECTRONICS/P10NK60ZFP.html


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 4, 2011)

Ubica el numero de CHASIS del tv que suele estar dentro del mismo o en las plaquetas. Con él puede que se consiga el manual de servicio, asi es mas fácil buscar los problemas. 

Tambien sube los numeros de PC de la fuente, puede que coincida con otra fuente de otro modelo

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2011)

De esa marca ni en sueños por ese método, la unica manera es a travez de sus componentes, y por lo general solo el esquema.

Es la única forma de conseguir información de esa y otra 1/2 docena de marcas chinas, tengo variso DVD repletos de chasis chinos, y no hay relación que los ligue con nada, solo sus componentes, lo cual reduce el nùmero y a partir de alli mirando un poco es fácil huibicarlo, por lo general el mayor cambio a iguladad del restod de componentes es la fuente de alimentación.


Asi que para poder ubicarlo si o si necestio los CI que tienen la placa y el tipo de fuentes, si es discreta o con CI


----------



## mcrven (Dic 4, 2011)

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?what=search2

Verifica el número de chassis de la TV y, con esa nota, entras al enlace que te indico. Hay varias cosas de TVs Thomson. En realidad muy pocas pero, podrían ser útiles.
Los chassis de los TVs se utilizan con varias dimensiones de pantalla y la info requerida podrías encontrarla allí.

He visto una página española que dice tener los manuales de servicio pero, hay que suscribirse y no es gratuito. Luego dicen que los manuales sí son gratuitos.

Espero haber ayudado en algo.

Los manuales que se encuentran en "eserviceinfo.com", sí que son completamente gratuitos y no requieren una suscripción.

Saludos:


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2011)

En esa página no hay nada sobre ese modelo, ni parecido,


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 13, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, sigo con el lcd he cambiado el diodo del optoacoplador y he comprobado los tres que hay puestos en el disipador y aparentemente todo ok. ¿Podríais mirarme alguno que entienda más si el repuesto del FET es correcto?, un poco más arriba están los datasheet. ¿Ha alguien se le ocurre otra posible cosa que mirar?
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2011)

El reemplazo estaria bien, el tema que sin el diagrama de la fuene es adivinar

Haz lo siguiente, normalmente de la salida de los 12V toma energia para el inverter de la retroiluminación desconecta esa sección, que no le llegue energia, tal vez esta en corto algo alli y no te deja subir la tensión de la fuente, revisa tambien los electrolíticos de las tensiones de salida de la fuente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 13, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. prueba a resetear los codigos de error presionando en el panel del tele vol+ y ´simultaneamente durante 3 segundos. Tambien en el control remoto </> OK tambien or 3 segundos.
> 
> El parpadeo indica un codigo de error de alguno de los que sigue. Se lee asi:
> cuentas los parpadeos y anota el numero. Ese es el primer digito
> ...



Amigo gracias por el aporte, pero en este caso es un TV a LCD, posiblemente el protocolo sea muy diferente sobre todo en el item: "N26 El tubo tarda en calentarse "


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El reemplazo estaria bien, el tema que sin el diagrama de la fuene es adivinar
> 
> Haz lo siguiente, normalmente de la salida de los 12V toma energia para el inverter de la retroiluminación desconecta esa sección, que no le llegue energia, tal vez esta en corto algo alli y no te deja subir la tensión de la fuente, revisa tambien los electrolíticos de las tensiones de salida de la fuente



Los electrolíticos de la fuente están todos sustituidos menos el gordo de 400v que no es muy común que se estropee no? y respecto al tema de desconectar ya está todo desconectado, yo realizo las mediciones sin tener nada conectado. En el conector de salida de las tensiones hay un zener pero no está en corto y fui a comprar el repuesto y me dijeron que no lo tenían igual de todas maneras creo que no está mal.

P.D.: si pudiera ser el condensador gordo lo podría cambiar si ya no me queda nada más que mirar lo tengo todo más que revisado.

Saludos.


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 15, 2011)

¿Hay alguien que pueda conseguir el diagrama de la fuente?. Respecto a lo del post anterior ¿podría ser el condensador gordo de 400v el causante del problema?

Saludos!!


----------



## masaru (Dic 16, 2011)

Parece raro que el capa de 400v de entrada tenda problemas ; para saber si está seco , tenés que medir 
sobre sus extremos aprox. 290 volt. Ojo que es la parte no ahislada.
Se me ocurre que quizas la R del source no sea del valor correcto. Que valor colocaste ? Debería ser inferior a R47 ohms.


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 16, 2011)

masaru dijo:


> Parece raro que el capa de 400v de entrada tenda problemas ; para saber si está seco , tenés que medir
> sobre sus extremos aprox. 290 volt. Ojo que es la parte no ahislada.
> Se me ocurre que quizas la R del source no sea del valor correcto. Que valor colocaste ? Debería ser inferior a R47 ohms.



Hola, he revisado la tensión en el capacitor de 400v y hay 303V DC y respecto a la R del source es de 39ohmios y 2W he medido también la entrada del puente de diodos y en alterna hay 210v y en la salida 300v DC. ¿Que más le puedo mirar? ya no se que hacer.

Saludos!!


----------



## masaru (Dic 16, 2011)

Me parece que el problema es la R. Debe ser de .39 ohms. Cambiala , el valor que pusiste es muy alto.

   Suerte !!


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 17, 2011)

masaru dijo:


> Me parece que el problema es la R. Debe ser de .39 ohms. Cambiala , el valor que pusiste es muy alto.
> 
> Suerte !!



Es de 0.39ohmios es que en el post anterior me comí el punto. Seguimos con la duda. Como puedo medir la salida del fet sin romperlo para ver si está dando una buena tensión de salida. ¿Cuál sería la tensión de salida correcta?

Otra cosa que he estado mirando el www.reparacionlcd.com es que las lcd thomson prácticamente todas se avería de un integrado STR-A6159 me gustaría saber cuál es ese en mi fuente ya que lo he buscado y no lo encuentro, también hablan algo de un relé que tampoco se cuál en mi fuente.

Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 17, 2011)

Amigo, no intentes medir tension en el "primario" de tu fuente conmutada. En el tienes amplitudes elevadas.
Puedes sufrir daños o averiar instrumentos sin tomar precauciones debidas. Estudia minuciosamente el area de realimentacion constituida por el optoacoplador y componentes asociados, pues es la encargada de regular la misma.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Lamentablemente la gente es torpe, y ve un fusible quemado y cree que se arregla cambiandolo y como vuelve a dañarse le termina poniendo un alambre para evitar que salte y luego que tras haberlo conectado y haber reventado todo lo llevan alegremente a repar encima diciendo que es una pavada, tal vez lo fuera la primera vez que se salto el fusible pero luego el daño fue en aumento....



Si no me habra pasado 



pandacba dijo:


> Es la única forma de conseguir información de esa y otra 1/2 docena de marcas chinas, tengo variso DVD repletos de chasis chinos, y no hay relación que los ligue con nada, solo sus componentes, lo cual reduce el nùmero y a partir de alli mirando un poco es fácil huibicarlo, por lo general el mayor cambio a iguladad del restod de componentes es la fuente de alimentación.



si es cierto nunca vas a encontrar dos fuenes que se parescan, pareciera que lo hacen adrede



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, no intentes medir tension en el "primario" de tu fuente conmutada. En el tienes amplitudes elevadas.
> Puedes sufrir daños o averiar instrumentos sin tomar precauciones debidas. Estudia minuciosamente el area de realimentacion constituida por el optoacoplador y componentes asociados, pues es la encargada de regular la misma.



en cieta forma es cierto el tester aca no se puede meter, pero hay sondas especiales para medir 



smg00015 dijo:


> Hola, he revisado la tensión en el capacitor de 400v y hay 303V DC y respecto a la R del source es de 39ohmios y 2W he medido también la entrada del puente de diodos y en alterna hay 210v y en la salida 300v DC. ¿Que más le puedo mirar? ya no se que hacer.



La fuente puede que se alla hecho pomada y de seguro ahora anda, pero no va a funcionar hasta que la MAIN no este bien que de seguro no has revisado por eso se tienen fuentes de diferentes tensiones en un taller para no tener que andar reparande desde cero...


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 17, 2011)

SSTC dijo:


> Si no me habra pasado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que es el MAIN? con respecto a lo de las fuentes, yo no me dedico a esto de lleno por lo que no tengo mucho material. Solo reparo pequeñas cosas para los más cercanos.


----------



## masaru (Dic 18, 2011)

que bajón , me jugaba por la resistencia del source. 
Bueno habrá que empezar de cero , algo pasamos por alto o hay algun error. 

Hay dos tensiones una 12v y 5v ;aislá estas dos tensiones del inverter ( 12v ) y la que va a la placa main ( 5v ) ,busca un punto despues de los capas de filtrado ; luego medí sobre los capas para saber si levanta. 
Si no levanta , cerciorate con el ohmetro que no haya corto ; Y con una fuente de PC *podrias*  mandale los +12 y los +5v en forma externa al inverter y a la placa main ,
Por seguridad habria que intercalar unos fusibles por la dudas.

Pero primero aislá la fuente , por lo general se sensan los 5v y manejan el opto , así que tenes que cortar después , pues dejarías sin control la fuente .


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 18, 2011)

masaru dijo:


> que bajón , me jugaba por la resistencia del source.
> Bueno habrá que empezar de cero , algo pasamos por alto o hay algun error.
> 
> Hay dos tensiones una 12v y 5v ;aislá estas dos tensiones del inverter ( 12v ) y la que va a la placa main ( 5v ) ,busca un punto despues de los capas de filtrado ; luego medí sobre los capas para saber si levanta.
> ...


Como puedo aislar la fuente? es que esto no lo he hecho nunca.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 18, 2011)

si tu fuente es de 5 y 12 volts porque no la alimentas con la fuente AT de una PC esta tienen 5 y 12 volts si el LCD no prende estas en problemas mas graves que una simple fuente primero antes de arreglar algo se tiene que adquerir un minimo de materiales para no tener que andar gastando y gastando...

Main es la placa central donde estan las mayores partes de las etapas (funciones de el TV)


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 19, 2011)

ok lo comprobare con una fuente de pc eso si tengo. Pero de todas maneras el problema está en la fuente de alimentación ya que la mido desconectada de la placa main y no da las tensiones correctas y ya no se que más mirarle.


----------



## masaru (Dic 19, 2011)

smg00015 dijo:


> Como puedo aislar la fuente? es que esto no lo he hecho nunca.



     Bueno , la parte de la placa main ya la tenéa desconectada . Esa etapa se alimenta con 5 volts. Los 12 volts se utilizan para alimentar el backlight. Debería haber un jumper o un fuse que puedas levantar y tendrías la fuente desconectada del resto.
 Si funciona correctamente , el problema sería el inverter , ( alimentacion de las lámparas ) y si no levanta ,  el problema es la fuente.
 Probá eso y comentá . y vemos que hacemos.


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 20, 2011)

No se levanta, ya lo he probado. ¿El diodo zener que tiene a la salida la fuente que es de protección? es que he mirado por ahí y he visto que a veces fallan y quitando el diodo de protección funciona correctamente. No se si será correcto.


----------



## masaru (Dic 20, 2011)

Algunas fuentes tienen un diodo avalancha conectado de +12 a masa. Efectivamente es de protec. y es para evitar que pase exeso de tensión. Pero se ponen en corto y no deberías tener nada de tensión.
El valor es de aproximadamente un 25% mas de la tensión de trabajo , o sea que debería ser de 16 volts.
Cuando lo levantas la tensión  de 12v y 5v son correctas ?


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 20, 2011)

Con la fuente desconectada completamente de la main hay uno 7v mas o menos y 2.3v en la de 5v.


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 20, 2011)

Una sugerencia, hay en el mercado unas fuentes con multiples tensiones de salida, como por ejemplo 5, 3.3, 12, etc. etc.. volts. Puedes intentar con una de ellas y reemplazas la original. Si funciona pues ya sabes que definitivamente es la fuente. 
Luego ves de reemplazarla o seguir la reparación. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## masaru (Dic 20, 2011)

perdón por la insistencia , seguro que desconectaste los 12v que van al inverter ? estan en la misma placa de la fuente.  
Si querés probar con la fuente de PC  y comprobar que el TV enciende , adelante. Pero la fuente del LCD sigue con problemas. Al final habrá que ponerla en operación.


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 21, 2011)

Bueno vamos a ver yo con la fuente desconectada de todo medí las tensiones y no salen bien. Otra cosa es que esta fuente tiene diferentes GND y entre uno de ellos da algo de tensión y en otro 0 luego hay otro sitio de masa que cuando mido entre ahí y los 5v me da 5.01v mas o menos en 12v me sigue dando 7.1v lo mida desde donde lo mida. Todo esto con la fuente sin conectar a ningún lado. Gracias por el interés masaru.


----------



## macraig (Dic 21, 2011)

smg00015 dijo:


> Hola, un amigo hace unos días me trajo un televisor lcd thomson 22HR3022 el cuál el desarmó y encontró el fusible fundido y entonces le puso un cable y ahora me manda el problema a mí. El caso es que comprobando tenía el fet cortado y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 21, 2011)

macraig dijo:


> smg00015 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola, un amigo hace unos días me trajo un televisor lcd thomson 22HR3022 el cuál el desarmó y encontró el fusible fundido y entonces le puso un cable y ahora me manda el problema a mí. El caso es que comprobando tenía el fet cortado y
> ...


----------



## masaru (Dic 21, 2011)

Ahhh ! entonces es probable que la fuente funcione ; viendo la foto ,del lado HOT ( derecha ) esta la *masa* del capa de entrada donde mediste los 300v. hay una otra que se llama MINUS. que es el negativo de IC control. Estan unidas por la R del source.
 Todas las mediciones referidas al neg de Capa 

Del lado COLD ( izquierda )  esta la parte aislada. Y es la masa que tenés que usar para medir las tensiones del secundario ; es el negativo de los capa y está unido al punto medio del chooper.

Si tenés 5v en el secundario o lado cold , la fuente está funcionando. El problema está en la alimentación del inverter. Me dijiste que la aislaste y seguia igual. Los capa los cambiaste , habria que revisar los diodos 



PD. La parte del inverter que alimenta las lamparas son ; los 2 Tr , el ic smd y el trafito inversor ; que vuelvo a reiterar se encuentra en la misma placa de fuente.


----------



## macraig (Dic 21, 2011)

smg00015 dijo:


> macraig dijo:
> 
> 
> > smg00015 dijo:
> ...


----------



## smg00015 (Dic 22, 2011)

masaru dijo:


> Ahhh ! entonces es probable que la fuente funcione ; viendo la foto ,del lado HOT ( derecha ) esta la *masa* del capa de entrada donde mediste los 300v. hay una otra que se llama MINUS. que es el negativo de IC control. Estan unidas por la R del source.
> Todas las mediciones referidas al neg de Capa
> 
> Del lado COLD ( izquierda )  esta la parte aislada. Y es la masa que tenés que usar para medir las tensiones del secundario ; es el negativo de los capa y está unido al punto medio del chooper.
> ...



He medido la fuente completamente desconectada del main y de todos sitios y la salida de 5v= 2,7V y la de 12v=6,9V, las mediciones las he realizado con respecto al negativo de los capa del lado cold. Así que la fuente sigue sin funcionar según el dibujo donde puedo medir? o que puede estar roto?


----------



## juanito65 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hola integrantes del foro, tengo una TV LCD MAGNAVOX magnofacturada en 2012 ,que tiene problema en el primario de la fuente,la fuente es la numeo BA17F1F01 02, tambien la utilizan  LAS tv PHILIPS EMERSON Y SILVANIA le encontre el mosfet K10A50D circuitado y un diodo zener IZB36, fui a comprar el mosfet k10a50d y como no lo tenian me dieron otro que me aseguraron igual serviria es el mosfet p11nk50zfp ,
Mi pregunta es:  me sirve el mosfet p11nk50zfp como sustituto del que no encontre? es tambien de 10A 500V canal N  , solo que en el p11nk50zfp lleva del GATE al SURTIDOR unos diodos zenen en el circuito interno del mosfet a diferencia del k10a50d
El diodo zener me dijeron que era de 36V y me dieron un equivalente, desde Tijuana B.C. Mexico Saludos


----------

